# Laborador Question



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

because there are different types of shepherds i wanted to know if anyone of you knew about different types of labs?? my parents want to get a yellow lab so i've been researching breeders however they all say they are akc show quality dogs but i know when i was looking for my GSD and i realized there were working lines (which i guess can show in other things) that's what i wanted and a stayed clear of "show line" kennels.

any info would be a help. thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my sister had labs for 'years',,she always got them from the same breeder "Blackdux" of colchester ct,,she not only does conformation but hunting as well, titles on both ends..

I don't know 'that' much about them, but I believe you have the show lines, the working lings, the english lines,,Some are longer legged I think those are the 'english' lines, then some are shorter/stockier, maybe working?? LOL..I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than I on labs, will chime in


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I think they they have "field" labs and "show" labs. The "field" labs tend to be leggier, thinner, and (as I understand it) more energetic. The "show" labs are often the "English style," and are shorter, blocker, and less energetic. These, of course, are huge generalizations.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Check out this link:
Choosing Between English and Field Labrador Retrievers - For Dummies


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Indeed there are different types of Labs!

Here in Sportsman's Paradise ( what's on the Louisiana license plate), most folks want a working Lab. That means, look for a breeder that hunts the dogs.

Of course if you want a larger Lab, that probably won't be it. Hunting Labs are usually a good size to fit in a piroque (small boat).

Hunting Labs can be any color - black, yellow, chocolate.

They are amazing.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks!! you guys are always so wonderful and informative!!

they live in new mexico and i am thinking since they are older the english lab would be better for them...(i like the hunting ones! lol)

thanks you guys!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> my parents want to get a yellow lab


Why? :rofl: (and I say that as a lab owner )
They do have different lines and I can only imagine the working lines would be even more boring than the show lines lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is similar to us, field dogs, show dogs, English dogs are a bit smaller I have heard. 

And from my experience with them, black labs have always been friendly to me. Every yellow lab I have know was stubborn and somewhat crazy. And I have been charged by labs several times, always the chocolate ones. And I really like chocolate. Too much. Chocolate is just not good for me (as I avoid looking at empty dish of chocolate ice cream.)

In another couple of years, when I turn _old_ I think maybe I will try a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Why? :rofl: (and I say that as a lab owner )
> They do have different lines and I can only imagine the working lines would be even more boring than the show lines lol


lol!!! it's not my first choice either. i want them to get a cattle dog lol. they just put in a pool so they want a short haired dog that can swim that is very sweet. my snickers is part lab so i think they see that as a plus as they LOVE her and they've always owned golden retrievers but they don't want that long hair living in NM. i like black labs out of all of them...should i push the black lab on them over the yellow?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

selzer said:


> I think it is similar to us, field dogs, show dogs, English dogs are a bit smaller I have heard.
> 
> And from my experience with them, black labs have always been friendly to me. Every yellow lab I have know was stubborn and somewhat crazy. And I have been charged by labs several times, always the chocolate ones. And I really like chocolate. Too much. Chocolate is just not good for me (as I avoid looking at empty dish of chocolate ice cream.)
> 
> In another couple of years, when I turn _old_ I think maybe I will try a *Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever*.


i HAD to google that! and i want onnnneeeeeeee hahahaha. they are SO cute!!! it kind of has a crazy look in it's eye though lol.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

what breed would you guys suggest in a happy loving smiley swim loving short haired medium sized and medium energy not too big dog??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm. German Shepherd Dog, female -- German showlines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pembrook Welsh Corgi?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with labs, they're great dogs, but to me, they just seem to lack personality  I'm always curious as to why people would seek out a lab. I can see wanting a boxer because theyre clowns, or chihuahuas because they fit in your purse, but why a lab? Hehe
Anyhoo... The color of the lab makes no difference, much like GSDs, puppies aren't necessarily the same color as their parents.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

that's what i said!!!! hahaha
they think they're too big and hairy though they can't get enough of mine


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> There's nothing wrong with labs, they're great dogs, but to me, they just seem to lack personality  I'm always curious as to why people would seek out a lab. I can see wanting a boxer because theyre clowns, or chihuahuas because they fit in your purse, but why a lab? Hehe
> Anyhoo... The color of the lab makes no difference, much like GSDs, puppies aren't necessarily the same color as their parents.


wow really? so a yellow lab could birth a chocolate lab?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

There are some genetic rules as to who can have what color, just like human eye colors, but yup, a yellow can have a chocolate.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> wow really? so a yellow lab could birth a chocolate lab?


Definitely. 

Personally I wouldn't recommend Australian Cattle dog...they're really high energy. Or the ones I've been around were.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

selzer said:


> Pembrook Welsh Corgi?


i love corgis!! i didn't think they could swim but youtube just proved me wrong! i'll add that to her list


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> i love corgis!! i didn't think they could swim but youtube just proved me wrong! i'll add that to her list


I do too  One of my mom's friends had a schipperke and that thing was always going swimming in her pool.

I would think any breed, even a water loving breed, can have dogs/puppies that love water and some that don't like it. So, if that's important I would make sure to ask the breeders if the parents love water.

Maybe a short-haired collie (smooth collie)? I don't have a clue if they like water or not.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Labs have field lines and show lines. The field lines are often referred to as "american" labs and show lines are usually referred to as "english" labs. It's more how they're built than anything else. Not like how lines are followed with GSDs and definitely not by BYBs. You'll see "english labs" advertised by BYBs but ... who knows what that means.

Field lines tend to be lanky, with a long body, and leggy. Show lines/what is usually advertised as "english" labs have blocky heads with thicker bodies, thicker legs, and thicker coats. Some generalize that show lines tend to be less neurotic/hyper than field lines, but again -- since labs are bred so much I think its more on the breeding than anything else.

My lab was advertised as "english style" but honestly he looks more like a mix to me. His head isn't super blocky, but it doesn't look like a straight field line lab at all.









That's a field bred lab- notice how it's leggy/lanky.









That's a show bred "english style" lab -heavier/thicker. 









My yellow lab -- not really obvious what he is (def. not straight field line tho.)


My lab didn't come from a great breeder by any means, but I work at a dog kennel right now and the labs that come in I have to wonder who is breeding them. The ones that looks like field bred labs are out of this world hyper, have no focus, and are down right obnoxious. My lab is wiggly and has tons of energy (not hyper though thank god), but at least works with me and has a great deal of attention. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love labs they are super sweet and the one I fostered to be a service dog and graduated recently who was very eager, willing to work and had a very calm disposition. They are wonderful for families that want a friendly to everyone type of dog (I am sure not are all that way) but as with all dogs that you want to purchase from a breeder I would follow the same guidelines. Though all dogs need to be well socialized they tend not have the suspicious nature that our lovely GSD can have if not heavily socialized. 

Checking out the breeder and why he breeds his labs, does he breed just for family pets, field and trail, show or dual purpose labs. We have a wonderful breeder by us that breeds the dual purpose where they can work, be show and also has donated his labs to Guiding Eyes, for drug dogs etc... Going to the breeders home, watching the puppies, letting the breeder know what your life style is and any good breeder can help them chose the right personality and temperament they are looking for. 

I have heard people say the different thing about the yellow, black and chocolates but upon reading the coat color has nothing to do with personality. One thing I have read is that since the chocolate gene is recessive there tends to be more inbreeding. 

Good luck you received a lot of wonderful advice.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> There are some genetic rules as to who can have what color, just like human eye colors, but yup, a yellow can have a chocolate.


Exactly. There's really 2 coat colors (black and brown) and then yellow is produced when coat color cannot be genetically expressed. So depending on the genetic makeup of the dog (i.e. BbEE Black dog, carries brown genes, or BBEe or BbEe Black dog, carries yellow genes) and what you cross it with you can end up with all three colors in one litter. 

Obviously if you cross two yellow lab though all you're going to get is yellow lab puppies though because it's recessive. 

Different color labs are all the same, just have different genetic codings.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Lab Coats and Genetics B/b, E/e, and Beyond


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My sister has yellow English Labs that she shows. They are the most playful, fun, happy, goofy dogs ever. They love to play but will crash if nothing is going on. 

Even tho short hair, they shed a TON!! They are big too..hers weigh 90 lbs. When they get running..watch out or they will take out a knee.

If looking at labs, I would go for the English style as the ones I know are much calmer and make generally better pets. (My experience.) 

The American Style labs I have met are dog aggresive and quite hyper.

Have fun shopping.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

wow everyone! you guys are awesome!! this was a ton more info then i thought i was going to get on a GSD forum  i really really appreciate it and all of this is going to help a TON.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> There's nothing wrong with labs, they're great dogs, but to me, they just seem to lack personality


Have you owned a lab??  Mine is NOTHING BUT personality. heck, she is as quirky as they come.... Most labs have LOADS of personality......


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

MegansGrace said:


> Labs have field lines and show lines. The field lines are often referred to as "american" labs and show lines are usually referred to as "english" labs. It's more how they're built than anything else. Not like how lines are followed with GSDs and definitely not by BYBs. You'll see "english labs" advertised by BYBs but ... who knows what that means.
> 
> Field lines tend to be lanky, with a long body, and leggy. Show lines/what is usually advertised as "english" labs have blocky heads with thicker bodies, thicker legs, and thicker coats. Some generalize that show lines tend to be less neurotic/hyper than field lines, but again -- since labs are bred so much I think its more on the breeding than anything else.
> 
> ...


!!! YOUR LAB IS SO FREAKIN' CUTE!!! that's what my snickers looks like. take your lab exactly and put a tan coloring with the black saddle and pointy ears and that's what you have! that adorable face and perky tail body shape and legs and ffurrrr. aww snickers


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Have you owned a lab??  Mine is NOTHING BUT personality. heck, she is as quirky as they come.... Most labs have LOADS of personality......


Agreed!!! That's how mine is. Total goof ball, but smart. Grabs beers from the fridge, shoes, etc. He's a cool dog. 



> If looking at labs, I would go for the English style as the ones I know are much calmer and make generally better pets. (My experience.)
> 
> The American Style labs I have met are dog aggresive and *quite hyper*.


This has been my experience too!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My lab has loads of personality, she LOVES the water, has great ball drive, obedient as any dog I've ever met. Getting through the piddle excitement stage was longer than other breeds I've been around. She is a great leash walker. She isn't a purebred. She is a from a back yard breeders F up. She is Lab/Golden Retriever. She is a great dog. She is a pleaser. I'd get another lab in a heartbeat!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> My lab has loads of personality, she LOVES the water, has great ball drive, obedient as any dog I've ever met. Getting through the piddle excitement stage was longer than other breeds I've been around. She is a great leash walker. She isn't a purebred. She is a from a back yard breeders F up. She is Lab/Golden Retriever. She is a great dog. She is a pleaser. I'd get another lab in a heartbeat!


she's adorable!!
where did you find her? that's kind of what i am picturing my mom getting...a dog from the newspaper. she's tried adopting dogs twice now and it didn't really work out  she wanted to help the puppy mill dogs but they were so traumatized it broke her heart. so she wants to get a puppy now and i always though of labs as the short haired golden retriever which she loves


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She was one of those side of the road dogs, it was my first dog after being out of my parents house, she was 30 dollars and the cutest little fat thing, her puppy breath and amber eyes stole my heart, and the money from my hubbies wallet. LOL! I wouldn't go back in time to change anything about her for the world, however, she did come with parvo and our 30 dollar dog ended up costing us over 500 dollars within a week. She survived and every penny was worth it. Best, most loyal dog, ever. Plain and simple. Nobody will ever add up to her. Even our Killian who we love to death. :wub: She is pushing 6 now, so we have a few years left with her. She is already showing signs of hip problems.... Were thinking arthiritis but have a vet appt to rule out other stuff.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> She was one of those side of the road dogs, it was my first dog after being out of my parents house, she was 30 dollars and the cutest little fat thing, her puppy breath and amber eyes stole my heart, and the money from my hubbies wallet. LOL! I wouldn't go back in time to change anything about her for the world, however, she did come with parvo and our 30 dollar dog ended up costing us over 500 dollars within a week. She survived and every penny was worth it. Best, most loyal dog, ever. Plain and simple. Nobody will ever add up to her. Even our Killian who we love to death. :wub: She is pushing 6 now, so we have a few years left with her. She is already showing signs of hip problems.... Were thinking arthiritis but have a vet appt to rule out other stuff.


 my lab mix turns 7 next month!! she seems so old to me since we got another puppy but i am the same. she OWNS my heart...as much as i love my GSD pupp (and boy do i!) he will have to earn his way to my heart lol. Snickers had a check up today and everything is thankfully fine!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

There is something about how lovable a lab is, and Jazmine picks up on my emotions WAY better than Killian does, she comes over and licks my tears when I cry. Lays down in my lap when I'm in pain. Stays FAR away when I'm pissed.... She has a gift, Killian has yet to pick up on.... :wub: Labs are the best, so are GSD's.... don't get me wrong. I love BOTH my dogs!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My girl Mandy (2 yr old Lab) is from a hobby breeder, mother-amer lab, father-english lab. She was the easiest dog to potty train, very smart, built like a tank, very lovable and like others have said she is the best in my book. My opinion you can't go wrong with a Lab.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh I love my labbies!! I think labs have ton of personality. I had a chocolate and a yellow even though my yellow was almost white. My chocolate was high strung but I bought her from a byb so she didn't come from the best of lines. Sadly I had to put my chocolate down to lung cancer and last year put my yellow lab down to old age. 

I think you got some great advice so far. My uncle is big on hunting labs and paid big bucks for his "field" lab. I think labs are great dogs and they do shed a lot. My yellow was constantly shedding but my chocolate didn't shed very much. I could never wear black around my yellow lab. 

I love Charlie and love the German Shepherd breed but I love labs just as much.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a chocolate lab. He is very obedient, and lovable. As someone mentioned in another post-if I am sad, he will rush over to comfort me way before my GSD would. But I read a post here that someone mentioned a chocolate lab charged them...maybe it was mine-LOL. He doesn't like strangers, at all. He got loose once and chased a man down the street. Here he is though, the most obedient dog that I have ever owned.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova, You have a BEAUTIFUL boy!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Labs are so trainable!!

I'm partial to breeders that actually hunt with their dogs. 

The proof of the pudding is that they can do what they were bred to do.

And swim? Well, suffice it to say my sister heard splashing and found her puppy playing in the toilet bowl. I mean she was in the toilet bowl having the time of her life.

And yes, they shed... a lot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I have a chocolate lab. He is very obedient, and lovable. As someone mentioned in another post-if I am sad, he will rush over to comfort me way before my GSD would. But I read a post here that someone mentioned a chocolate lab charged them...maybe it was mine-LOL. He doesn't like strangers, at all. He got loose once and chased a man down the street. Here he is though, the most obedient dog that I have ever owned.


Was it during an obedience class? 

I always get charged by over grown puppy chocolate labs in obedience classes.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> Was it during an obedience class?
> 
> I always get charged by over grown puppy chocolate labs in obedience classes.


No-he doesn't go to obedience class-he obeys everything I say so he doesn't need to go. He got loose while in the yard. As soon as I noticed and called him he ran straight back home.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Germanshepherdlova, You have a BEAUTIFUL boy!!!


Thank you.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

my friend has a chocolate field lab, most stubborn pain in the butt lab I've ever met. if you can get her into that training mode she's great eager to please, but if she doesn't want to train she won't and she's extremely dog aggressive to boot.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If I ever get a lab (doubt it) I would go to this place Tiger Mountain Pointing Labs . I've met the dogs who all are taken hunting every season. One of the dogs from this kennel (with his owner ) is my and Anton's hiking partner. I am so impressed, the dog has brains and stamina, super obedience, strong personality and loyalty to the owner, and is always in a top physical shape. I love shepherds, but working labs probably go second now on the list of my favorite breeds.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm a little more towards the english labs.
But...I'm old now and actually I'd want an Irish Wolfhound.

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers (Tollers) are strange little dogs. (actually medium sized)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Have you owned a lab??  Mine is NOTHING BUT personality. heck, she is as quirky as they come.... Most labs have LOADS of personality......


I have one right now, she's an excellent dog and a lovely companion but I don't think I'm really a lab person... she's way too obedient and I tend to gravitate towards hellions that do nothing but cause ruckus because I like to watch dogs (and kids) think and wonder what they'll come up with next. Our lab is lower maintenance than a cat. If I left her out on the porch and went to work, she'd be there when I got home. If I don't feel like walking her for 3 days, that's good too, she'll just hold it (not that I've done those things). She's like the perfect little houseguest which I find to be not enough of a challenge. She's never once pottied in the house, never destroyed anything, not even knocked over a single plant in the house.
When we eat on the couch she sometimes looses control of herself and will perk her ears up and make a squeaking noise, we mock her by saying "whoa, simmer down!" and she'll lay down with her arms crossed :rofl:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There are probably a bajillion (a slight exaggeration maybe) dogs in shelters in NM that they could check out too. Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder If I am getting a dog to be a pet, to swim in my pool, and not to do any specific game hunting, that's where I would look. Find a real doggy person to go along and help eval, or check into rescue.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I tend to find English/show line Labs to be a much better choice for people looking for a nice pet. The field line Labs I have been around have been really cool dogs but way more energy and drive than most pet owners want to deal with. Pet bred labs can be laid back, easy going dogs or super hyper, never settle down go-go-go dogs or just about anything in between. If she wants a young puppy, a shelter dog might be hard. Known purebred puppies don't often end up in shelters and puppies can look very Lab like at 8 weeks old and grow into something quite different. That said, there are probably a lot of Labby like mixes out there that would suit this situation perfectly. Another good place to look is Craigslist. If you are patient you can likely find a suitable puppy being given up or from an Oops litter on there.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Lookit this face! Who wants a cookie! 








 ​ *Aurora*
*Torrance County Animal Shelter*
Moriarty, NM
505-384-5117 

And then there's this guy who is labeled as dangerous - due to his giant tail wagging. 









YES - you do have to watch with "lab" pups in shelters and rescues because they often turn into adults of other breeds.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN, I totally agree with the last statement.
Some of those "Lab Mixes"...have some pretty big jaws and lean athletic hindquarters. (so do the rhodesian ridgeback mixes)
*and your second dog pic posted...I agree that no drink on a coffee table is safe with that one.

Still good dogs.
Check out "Extreme Freerunning Dog" (from the Ukraine) on you tube. (pitty type)

Some of those working line/American labs...whoo hoo! They like most of our GSDs definitely need a job and lots of exercise. If you get one of those wear a helmet and hang on!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OMGOSH!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty cool huh?
Pitty with something to do? Imagine trying to outrun that guy!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! I love where this thread went/is going! I think I am going to convince her to try 1yrish lab from shelter then she can know its temperament for sure 

It seems like a lot us have labs with our gsd companions! That video of Trey almost makes me want one!!!!
And they do have such sweet loving faces


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> Thanks again everyone! I love where this thread went/is going! I think I am going to convince her to try 1yrish lab from shelter then she can know its temperament for sure
> 
> It seems like a lot us have labs with our gsd companions! That video of Trey almost makes me want one!!!!
> And they do have such sweet loving faces


You might want to suggest a 2 year old or older Lab, that way they are mature and you will know their temperment as an adult.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> *and your second dog pic posted...I agree that no drink on a coffee table is safe with that one.



Oh my gosh, I don't think I've had a coffee table in YEARS, since we lost SO MANY DRINKS to our labs tails in our first house. How we have an ottoman. Which you can't even put a drink on because it's a soft leather thingy.... Drinks won't balance on it. Which is a good thing. LOL!

If we did have one, We'd have to worry about Killians tail but not as much as Jazzi's tail. *sigh*


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I also have a lab with my younger GSD. I love them both dearly but very different in personality. My lab is a social butterfly and loves everyone and everything. If there was a burglar in the house my lab would let them in show them where the valuables were and then the best way out as long as they would throw her ball/stick and give her a couple pets. My GSD on the other hand might be less likely to let them in unless they gave him a steak, maybe...

Coffee tables, my lab also wipes them clean even at 9 yrs. old, it's an easy way to dust though. My lab is just now starting to mellow a bit but she loves to go out and run and play, but with age we occasionally can take an evening off.

They are both great dogs


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

bruiser said:


> I also have a lab with my younger GSD. I love them both dearly but very different in personality.* My lab is a social butterfly and loves everyone and everything. If there was a burglar in the house my lab would let them in show them where the valuables were and then the best way out as long as they would throw her ball/stick and give her a couple pets.* My GSD on the other hand might be less likely to let them in unless they gave him a steak, maybe...
> 
> Coffee tables, my lab also wipes them clean even at 9 yrs. old, it's an easy way to dust though. My lab is just now starting to mellow a bit but she loves to go out and run and play, but with age we occasionally can take an evening off.
> 
> They are both great dogs



OH MY GOSH SAME HERE!!! I've always said that she would lick them to death if they broke in... :-/ She loves EVERYBODY and EVERYONE. No discrimination. She is best with kids, such a angel. She'll always have my heart.....


Oh and I joke that she would lick somebody to death if they broke in, but we had an attempted break in my hubbies first deployment. She went NUTS, like VICIOUS NUTS. I've never heard her like that. They tried getting in the front window, and then moved to the back yard to the bathroom window, she followed him(in the house) and met him at the back window, he ran off when he realized no matter how he tried to get in the house, she was gonna be there..... Cops were called. Said the street light out, and no lights on the outside of the house on, made it good target for break ins, said Jazzi was probably the only reason he didn't get it. We installed flood lights that week.


----------



## chinamom2 (Sep 16, 2007)

Another lab owner here. I adopted my girl from a lab rescue when she was 4 and she is almost 8 now. She is a very sweet and gentle dog. If they are looking for an easy going lab then look for one over the age of 2 since they take longer to mature. 

As a shelter volunteer, I can tell you that if it is black or has lab like ears, they label it a lab mix. Most of the lab mixes I see in the shelter have little to no lab in them. I would look at a good lab rescue. They will have labs and lab mixes, but the mixes will be mostly lab. 

They can always look for a reputable lab breeder, there are some fabulous lab breeders out there. I must confess I am partial to the blocky look of the show line.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i talked my mom into going and looking at some pound labs  we found a few through luvinlabs that she's going to look at this week.

however i am in TEARS. i wear my heart on my sleeve. i'm reading about these dogs being euthanized and their sad faces, how some gave up hope, how some are traumatized and i wish i had a big enough yard and an endless bank account to take care of them all


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Especially when no so bright people see movies like "Marley and Me" and go out and find out for themselves how energetic young labs can be.

I've been noticing the more popular the breed is the more you see in rescues/shelters right about a year/year and a half.
Hmmm......right after the cute puppy stage.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> I have one right now, she's an excellent dog and a lovely companion but I don't think I'm really a lab person... she's way too obedient and I tend to gravitate towards hellions that do nothing but cause ruckus because I like to watch dogs (and kids) think and wonder what they'll come up with next. Our lab is lower maintenance than a cat. If I left her out on the porch and went to work, she'd be there when I got home. If I don't feel like walking her for 3 days, that's good too, she'll just hold it (not that I've done those things). She's like the perfect little houseguest which I find to be not enough of a challenge. She's never once pottied in the house, never destroyed anything, not even knocked over a single plant in the house.
> When we eat on the couch she sometimes looses control of herself and will perk her ears up and make a squeaking noise, we mock her by saying "whoa, simmer down!" and she'll lay down with her arms crossed :rofl:


hahaha too funny!! Send some of that calm energy this way!!! My lab is super obedient and we make quite the pair, but he has to get at least 3 or so hours of exercise a day or else he's constantly in your face and whining. He doesn't destroy anything, housebreaking was a breeze, and he's got a lot of drive and focus in comparison to a lot of labs I've met. Not like some of the GSDs I've met ... but better than some hyper off the wall labs.

As much as I love my lab (and my gosh I feel like he's my child), I think my next dog will be a GSD. I want something a little more intense (in terms of drive) and perhaps a little more aloof with people. My lab likes to do the meet and greet, but doesn't like to be pet and is the first to have his hair go up on his back and let out a growl if it's an iffy situation. If someone was to break into my house they may be expecting licks and love, but my lab isn't gonna be giving it. He's strangely protective over me (not very lab like), which within reason I don't mind.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> I'm a little more towards the english labs.
> But...I'm old now and actually I'd want an Irish Wolfhound.
> 
> Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers (Tollers) are strange little dogs. (actually medium sized)


I grew up with Irish Wolfhounds


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

GSD_Xander:


> I grew up with Irish Wolfhounds


 
LUCKY!!!!!!
I bet the 8 month old---1.5 year old stage is really fun with a dog that size!


----------

